# mapa de karnaugh para 7 variables



## paun84

hola, soy nuevo en esto y me gustaria saber como se crea un mapa de karnaugh de 7 variables ,mas q nada el orden de las combinaciones ya q lo he buscado y no lo encuentro en ninguna parte de ante mano gracias..


----------



## icarus

paun84 dijo:
			
		

> hola, soy nuevo en esto y me gustaria saber como se crea un mapa de karnaugh de 7 variables ,mas q nada el orden de las combinaciones ya q lo he buscado y no lo encuentro en ninguna parte de ante mano gracias..




El metodo de mapas karnaugh es util hasta 5 o 6 variables, despues se torna complicado armar los mapas, te aconsejo que se utilices el algoritmo de Quine MaCluskey (se escribe algo asi), para simplificar funciones booleanas.


----------



## spurs21

Holaamigo te aconsejo que uses el boole esta aqui mismo en el foro, este utiliza el algoritmo que menciona el compañero.salu2


----------



## wilsonplex

Hola, yo se que conseguir mapas de karnaugh para dos tres y hasta cuatro variables es algo fácil de buscar, para el de seis no conseguí ninguna fuente, lo que si averigüe es como deducir dichos mapas de karnaugh, entonces me puse a probar a ver si el método funcionaba, deduje el de dos, el de tres, el de cuatro, el de cinco y hasta el que estaba buscando el de seis, realmente usar un mapa de seis variables es algo tedioso y complicado que en este caso como mencionaron algunos compañeros es mejor utilizar otras técnicas como por ejemplo el método de Queen Mckluskey o la reducción por leyes del álgebra booleana, sin embargo, si lo que te interesa es el mapa, te aconsejo que primero sepas como escribir números en código greg, ya que con estos es que se deducen los mapas de karnaugh, y luego deduzcas los mapas de dos, tres, cuatro, cinco, seis y por ultimo el de siete variables que es el que estas buscando, bueno y ¿donde conseguir el código greg? para empezar en libros de electrónica digital. Si tenes problemas contáctame y te ayudare.

Saludos.


----------



## Moy

Hola amigo coincidiendo con los demás foristas en lo personal no me ha tocado trabajar con mapas de mas de 6 variables existen software para simplificación por ejemplo el LogicAid, decia un instructor, si existen herramientas para hacerlo no te compliques la vida resolviendo algo que no es de trascendencia


----------



## nemesaiko

bueno amigos estado leedo sus comentarios y creo q algunos solo se memorisan los mapas de karnaugh yo tengo un metodo muy simple para crear mapas de karnaugh 

disculpen que no lo ponga ahora pero estoy haciendo un informe detallado paso a paso para que puedan enterner mejor   

no se desesperen


----------



## raffa_ben

Si tienes que hacer el mapa para el reporte, éste puede ser de 3*4 o de 4*3 es igual, la codificación de columnas y renglones siguen el código Grey, es fácil de hecer, explico:
Si el código Grey es de un bit (2^1 = 2) los 2 códigos son  0  ,   1 (ponlo en columna)
Si el código es de 2 bits ( 2^2= 4 ) los 4 códigos se obtienen al poner un espejo en la columna de los códigos anteriores y reflejar los dígitos menos significativos:
          0
          1
  ------------- Espejo
          1
          0
sólo resta que añadas 0's a los primeros antes del espejo y 1's a los que están abajo y te queda:

        0 0
        0 1
  -------------
        1 1
        1 0
Si el código es de 3 bits (2^3 = 8) los 8 códigos se logran otra vez poniendo un espejo a los cuatro anteriores y reflejandolo hacia abajo para darte ocho, a los primeros antepones 0´s y a los otros 1's :
        0 0
        0 1
        1 1
        1 0
-------------  Espejo
        1 0
        1 1
        0 1
        0 0
(solo falta completar los iniciales)
Y así sucesivamente.
Te recomiendo el software  MultiSim, búscalo el línea, hay versiones de prueba gratis.
Espero te sirva.. Suerte


----------



## nemesaiko

aqui les va una ayuda


----------

